# Need Partner



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Hoping to take my hobie off the end of Navarre pier to troll this weekend and need an extra set of eyes. Any takers?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Zacvuittonet said:


> Hoping to take my hobie off the end of Navarre pier to troll this weekend and need an extra set of eyes. Any takers?



I am very interested fished there couple of weeks ago. I caught a nice king and a bunch of Bobos I also watched a guy boat a 50-pound Cobia. I'm up in Birmingham looking at the forecast and it looks awful. however the addiction is so bad I probably will still head down Friday afternoon and be ready to fish Saturday morning. Keep in touch and let me know.


----------



## reyesm275 (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm interested. What day and time?


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

ok, looks like I will be headed that way and willing to play dodge the thunderstorms. If interested I will keep you advised


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

I'm definitely down. If it's touch and go showers I'll gladly be out. I will post again on here closer to the weekend then. I just wanted to put it out there so I wasn't rushing Friday. Post best available times if need be. The more the merrier!


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I'm in. I've been meaning to get back down that way.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I am keeping a watchful eye on weather, hopefully see you again doc


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

I think we should be good. Most likely we will get some rain early on then it will be overcast. Fingers crossed. I'm in either way.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I have to decide today, due to the drive. Gonna be tuff cause the addiction is strong. Being I have a PA the surf is a little concerning especially Sundays forecast


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Have fun with that east wind if it's really blowing 15-20kts as forecast. You won't see me out there that's for sure!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> Have fun with that east wind if it's really blowing 15-20kts as forecast. You won't see me out there that's for sure!


Yes, JD I am aware thanks very much for your input, the fantasy of fishing this weekend is dying a slow and horrible death!!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I think saturday will be your best bet. I might do a short morning trip if the wind isn't to bad.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

spencer618 said:


> I think saturday will be your best bet. I might do a short morning trip if the wind isn't to bad.


Not worth a 300 mile drive..... if I was local possibly


----------



## NavyDoc (Feb 27, 2014)

Completely understand. The weather will change for us soon enough.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Now the forecast is that the wind will be down. Surf was ROLLING today though.


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

I believe it's going to turn out to be a fairly decent day tomorrow. At least that's what a few fortune tellers have said. Will have to see what the webcam beholds in the morning. Fingers crossed. I plan on hitting the water around daybreak in attempt to catch some bait.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Zacvuittonet said:


> I believe it's going to turn out to be a fairly decent day tomorrow. At least that's what a few fortune tellers have said. Will have to see what the webcam beholds in the morning. Fingers crossed. I plan on hitting the water around daybreak in attempt to catch some bait.


Holding out slim hope... I could always head down tonight if forecast for Sunday changes not worth the drive for half a day


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Jgatorman said:


> Holding out slim hope... I could always head down tonight if forecast for Sunday changes not worth the drive for half a day


From the surf report fits gonna hit the shan Sunday. Supposedly it will be pretty calm all day tomorrow I think just scattered showers until the heavier moves in close to dark. If the forecast fails me inshore will have to do..


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, what to do... leave work early and head down? Sunday is dead but Saturday is starting to look awesome. C'mon guys what do I do.... Stay in Birmingham or pack it all up and head your way. I think I will start a poll lol.


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Idk what to say about that one.. That's a long way. But if roll tide is part of your vocabulary waffles are on me!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Zacvuittonet said:


> Idk what to say about that one.. That's a long way. But if roll tide is part of your vocabulary waffles are on me!


Sorry brother nothing but orange and blue running through these veins GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Gators! however I do respect what AL brings to college football just disappointed that piece of s$%^ Urban Meyer won another over him. 
PS the dark side of the force is strong.... Quite possibly only moments away from clocking out and loading truck. So afraid I might miss a good bite on pelagics in this weather!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It could be worse, you could live here and be stuck pier fishing for the last week like I have been!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> It could be worse, you could live here and be stuck pier fishing for the last week like I have been!


Better than working!!


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

JD7.62 said:


> It could be worse, you could live here and be stuck pier fishing for the last week like I have been!


any luck on the pier...


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I had a cobia all over my jig, but he just didnt eat and turned and ate another jig. Ive mostly been pompano fishing though. The water is starting to dirty up a bit.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

I was afraid of that, still debating on driving down.


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

What time are you thinking , if the weather is ok?


----------



## sharkeater (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm ready to fish it's the crazy weather that won't cooperate!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I will probably leave for navarre beach around 6...thats if I get up on tim! I live a mile from the beach so its a pretty easy setup


----------



## Cat St3v3ns (Oct 14, 2013)

Looking to launch from Navarre beach in the morning message me if anyone wants to join.


----------



## Dimebag (Jan 15, 2014)

The kings are back in full force....killed em tonight


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

surf report still looks good, but the weather and T'storm forecast got significantly worse overnight


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Grabbing a sand which and I'm there!


----------



## servo765 (May 25, 2013)

Let me know how it goes. The radar picture looks a little too angry for me today


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

*day dreaming*

I want reports!!! How bad was it and what did y'all catch. Looking at the surf cam now and radar thinking man it looks "fishy" out there.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

was pretty rough out there.. ended up flipping in the surf and called it a day! Was that you in the blue hobie josh?


----------



## Cat St3v3ns (Oct 14, 2013)

I saw the weather report this morning and with a tear in my eye slowly put all my gear back up.


----------



## Jgatorman (Jun 8, 2013)

Surf seemed to really be rolling in, sorry to hear you rolled her in the surf. I hope you had your hatches battened down.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

No broken rods or lost tackle... just broken dreams about fishing today!


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

Great day! The waves were a bit much but the bite was there. Plenty of bobo to go around and lots of Spanish as well. Caught 2 smaller kings at end of trip. Very satisfied for a gloomy Saturday!


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

I hear the kings are beating the pier down here in navarre.. I dont feel like dealing with the mob tho!


----------



## Zacvuittonet (Oct 11, 2014)

They surely are. But I believe the fishermen do outnumber the fish ha. I was just looking up at it today thanking my lucky stars I was in my yak.. Cut throat world up there..


----------

